# Hang clean and press



## alan84 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm thinking to start doing hang clean and press. Never did this exercise before, but I want to start doing it since I heard the great benefits it provides for traps and shoulder development. My question is, on which day u guys think is the best to put this exercise with? Here is my routine:

Sunday: chest and tricep
Monday: back and traps
Tuesday: quads and calvs
Wednesday: off
Thursday: shoulder and bicep
Friday: hamstrings( DL and RDL)

Any feedback will be appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thursday/shoulder day. I like to kick off my shoulder workouts with it from time to time. Gets the quick twitch fibers firing and gets everything warmed up/pre-exhausted for the iso work.


----------



## alan84 (Jan 25, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Thursday/shoulder day. I like to kick off my shoulder workouts with it from time to time. Gets the quick twitch fibers firing and gets everything warmed up/pre-exhausted for the iso work.



That kinda make sense. Thanks bro


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 26, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Thursday/shoulder day. I like to kick off my shoulder workouts with it from time to time. Gets the quick twitch fibers firing and gets everything warmed up/pre-exhausted for the iso work.



I do O-Snatch and Hang Cleans on my delts day as well.  They've been great for my traps development.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 26, 2011)

no doubt. I think cleans/snatches are a great way to shock the traps. especially if all you've been doing for a while are shrug variations. I know the OP pairs traps with back, but I would suggest maybe trying to go shoulder/trap and back/bicep. Just my oppinion, you know your body and what it responds to.


----------



## alan84 (Jan 26, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> no doubt. I think cleans/snatches are a great way to shock the traps. especially if all you've been doing for a while are shrug variations. I know the OP pairs traps with back, but I would suggest maybe trying to go shoulder/trap and back/bicep. Just my oppinion, you know your body and what it responds to.



I used to do back and bicep and shoulder and traps. I did that for a while and wanted to change it up a bit.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 27, 2011)

I would just do them on back/traps day.  That is what they are going to stimulate the most (if not the hips).


----------



## alan84 (Jan 27, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> I would just do them on back/traps day.  That is what they are going to stimulate the most (if not the hips).



Gtbmed, would you say to do them in the begining oh the workout, or after I finish the back workout and move to traps?


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 27, 2011)

alan84 said:


> Gtbmed, would you say to do them in the begining oh the workout, or after I finish the back workout and move to traps?



They should be the first exercise you perform after you warm up.


----------



## alan84 (Jan 27, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> They should be the first exercise you perform after you warm up.



Great. Also, since the hang clean and press, which involves press movement for the shoulders, tax the shoulders, do you think I might overtrain my shoulders because I will be doing shoulders on different day as well?!! What do you think?!


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 27, 2011)

the shoulders get some work on every upper body day. that's just how our body works. the press portion uses a lot of momentum so you're not really isolating your delts too bad. I would def wait til gtbmed responds before you decide what to do, but that's my thinking. my shoulders are generally pretty sore on wednesday after I've done chest on monday and back on tuesday.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you do jerks or push presses instead?  If you want to do a strict press, just take out some shoulder movement on your shoulder day.

Or you could just do the hang cleans.  You don't have to group them together with the press.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 27, 2011)

cleans with no press? that's like ham with no cheese


----------



## alan84 (Jan 27, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Can you do jerks or push presses instead?  If you want to do a strict press, just take out some shoulder movement on your shoulder day.
> 
> Or you could just do the hang cleans.  You don't have to group them together with the press.



I see. Well, I  do seated smith machine military press and arnold's press on shoulders day. If u think it will be too much pressing, then maybe I should just do hang cleans. But I would really love
To do the pressing part of it too.


----------



## alan84 (Jan 27, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> cleans with no press? that's like ham with no cheese



Totally


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 28, 2011)

That's why you do jerks - then it's like Ham and Swiss instead of just boring ham and Kraft singles.


----------



## alan84 (Jan 28, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> That's why you do jerks - then it's like Ham and Swiss instead of just boring ham and Kraft singles.



Are jerks superior to hangcleans?! My goal is mass and stength in shoulders and traps?! Which on you think would be more efficient based on my goals?  What do you think Gtbmed ?!
P.s thanks for your advices and everyone else advices.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 28, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> That's why you do jerks - then it's like Ham and Swiss instead of just boring ham and Kraft singles.



This is great, lol.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 28, 2011)

lol touchette


----------



## jizwood125 (Jan 28, 2011)

alan84 said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking to start doing hang clean and press. Never did this exercise before, but I want to start doing it since I heard the great benefits it provides for traps and shoulder development. My question is, on which day u guys think is the best to put this exercise with? Here is my routine:
> 
> Sunday: chest and tricep
> Monday: back and traps
> ...


 looks good,thanks.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 1, 2011)

alan84 said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking to start doing hang clean and press. Never did this exercise before, but I want to start doing it since I heard the great benefits it provides for traps and shoulder development. My question is, on which day u guys think is the best to put this exercise with? Here is my routine:
> 
> Sunday: chest and tricep
> Monday: back and traps
> ...




"provides great benefits for....shoulder development..."

I think leg day for sure...would make the most sense right?


----------



## alan84 (Feb 1, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> "provides great benefits for....shoulder development..."
> 
> I think leg day for sure...would make the most sense right?



Appreciate the advice but I think i will overtrain my shoulders
This way bro. I have decided to do hangclean and press on shoulders day.


----------

